# How do you carry your stethoscope?



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well tell us how.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 22, 2009)

It spends the vast majority of its time on my rearview mirror.


When I go in to clinicals, it goes around the neck until needed.  Sure, there are pockets, but at some of our locations we're required to wear scrubs which have no pockets, soo.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 22, 2009)

Usually around my neck or stashed in a thigh pocket


----------



## daedalus (Sep 22, 2009)

Linuss said:


> *It spends the vast majority of its time on my rearview mirror.
> *
> 
> When I go in to clinicals, it goes around the neck until needed.  Sure, there are pockets, but at some of our locations we're required to wear scrubs which have no pockets, soo.....



Dont do that! I was told that sun exposure causes cracking in the the tubing and that would suck if you have a nice stethoscope.

Mine is in my clipboard or on the back of the gurney usually, sometimes around my neck.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 22, 2009)

Mine is tossed into the truck, and then I put it around my neck on the way to a call.  It stays there while onscene, unless I am using it to evaluate the patient.  Once we are in the back of the truck, it gets tossed on the bench seat again until I need to use it.

I used to keep it in a pocket, way back when I started all of this, but haven't done that for a long time.


----------



## Scout (Sep 22, 2009)

In the bag, 

And the person who said dont carry, do we not use it or have we a caddy?


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Sep 22, 2009)

This is liable to rub some folks the wrong way.  But I wholeheartedly believe that any patient care provider (regardless of the level) that uses a stethescope and doesn't have it within easy reach, is a provider who is lacking.  I keep mine on my person; either around my neck or in my pocket.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 22, 2009)

Around my neck. It's the most convenient place to carry it for me.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 22, 2009)

usually in my bag, sometimes in my pocket.... the only time i ever put it around my neck is when i am with the patient and i just listened to BS or BP...


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 22, 2009)

Around my neck.  If I'm wearing a jacket, then in the jacket pocket.  It annoys me to have it in my pants cargo pocket.

So, does wearing your steth around your neck make you a whacker?  Or is it worse to have one of those spiffy, hip little belt thingies that I've seen.


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 22, 2009)

I do about 75-80% around my neck.


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 22, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> Around my neck. If I'm wearing a jacket, then in the jacket pocket. It annoys me to have it in my pants cargo pocket.
> 
> So, does wearing your steth around your neck make you a whacker? *Or is it worse to have one of those spiffy, hip little belt thingies that I've seen*.


 
LOL, I think the hip holster thing makes it worse. Course no worse than wearing your scope around your neck for no reason (not going to a call or not working).


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 22, 2009)

First, don't expose a valuable piece of equipment to direct sunlight.

Second, avoid carrying it around your neck after you have examined a patient. Anybody remember the recent thread about what bugs are on stethoscopes? Several EMT(P)s have contracted some nasty infections in that area. You may have a little pimple or scape/scratch on your neck which could be just enough of a break in the skin to allow you to be exposed to some bacteria. Also, that area of your body probably won't get washed until you take a shower which is a nasty accumulation of a day's work.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 22, 2009)

When working ambo...

In a pocket or my backpack (12 hours of supplys) until the first call, then it comes out, is used, and (for better or worse) gets stored in the easiest place to get it out of my way, whether that be around the neck or on a seat.  Once the call is over, it finds it's way to a hook in the front of the rig, where it stays until the next call...

I WILL NOT carry it arround my neck from start to finish of the shift... the sign of a little whacker IMAO; a "look at me" mentality...


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 22, 2009)

During patient care, I keep it around my neck when not in use.  On the way to/from a call, it's either slung through the "oh s***" handle in the cab or draped over one of the O2 trees in the back.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 22, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Dont do that! I was told that sun exposure causes cracking in the the tubing and that would suck if you have a nice stethoscope.
> 
> Mine is in my clipboard or on the back of the gurney usually, sometimes around my neck.



+1, left my littmann in my car while deployed  and after a year of heating and cooling the tubing was shot. It was discolored and had a little crack in the rubber that after a month worked it's way to torn in two.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you considered how easy for you to be pulled down by a patient if it is around your neck?  Before you say that never happens, I will just say yes it has and I had to get the patient off the person it happened to.  If you want it on your neck allow the ear pieces to hold it there and put the bell in a shirt pocket.  Then if they grab it, it just pulls away.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe its just me, but around here, it is seen as a huge faux pas for EMTs to walk around (or into the ER) with their scope around their neck. If, so they are seen as either whackers or unclear about their job. With that said, it is expected that EMTs have access to their scope at all times. 

With that said, I keep mine in a cargo pocket at all times when at work (because more then likely, I will forget to grab it when I leave the truck). On calls, I pull it out, and it lives around my neck or on the back of the stretcher. If I am inside a home, or facility, I will get a pressure/LS on scene, then another one or two en route. 

I choose not to use the scopes provided by the company, on the truck. I tend to describe them as "fisher price"-- in quality and cleanliness. I know mine, how it sounds, and its cleaning record. I dont really think much about it-- it works, and I appreciate it, but I dont obsess over it.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carry it in my left thigh pocket.

We we taught not to carry it around our necks and caught hell if we did.  As Vent mentioned the back of the neck is not the cleanest especially when going from patient to patient.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 22, 2009)

I will update a previous post about wearing your stethoscope around your neck in the ER

 ER Tech or visiting EMT with stethoscope around neck=Tool.


----------



## eveningsky339 (Sep 22, 2009)

Level1pedstech said:


> ER Tech or visiting EMT with stethoscope around neck=Tool.


Hey now!  I don't want to stuff it in my pocket...


----------



## SES4 (Sep 22, 2009)

*And the winner is.....*



medic417 said:


> Have you considered how easy for you to be pulled down by a patient if it is around your neck?  Before you say that never happens, I will just say yes it has and I had to get the patient off the person it happened to.  If you want it on your neck allow the ear pieces to hold it there and put the bell in a shirt pocket.  Then if they grab it, it just pulls away.




I can not agree more.  They can and will grab your scope and practically strangle you! LOL.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Second, avoid carrying it around your neck after you have examined a patient. Anybody remember the recent thread about what bugs are on stethoscopes? Several EMT(P)s have contracted some nasty infections in that area. You may have a little pimple or scape/scratch on your neck which could be just enough of a break in the skin to allow you to be exposed to some bacteria. Also, that area of your body probably won't get washed until you take a shower which is a nasty accumulation of a day's work.



We carry some sort of anti-everything wipes. I always keep a container on the bench seat somewhere within arms reach. I use my stethoscope, wipe it off, let it dry, and put back on.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

I keep mine on the back of the stretcher. If by chance it's not on the back of the stretcher, it's over my shoulder. I don't wear it around my neck anymore. And yes, I wipe it down with the cancer wipes between every patient. No ickies on my steth.


----------



## HotelCo (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And yes, I wipe it down with the cancer wipes between every patient.



Ditto. 
10char


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't carry my own. There's always one in the jump kit(s), or on the action counter. Otherwise, I don't have one with me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ummm.....all three of those places. Usually in my bag though. I try to not wear it around my neck, ecpecally around patients


----------



## ResTech (Sep 22, 2009)

Always in my side cargo pocket... it bugs the heck out of me to have it around my neck... especially when its hot out.


----------



## medichopeful (Sep 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Have you considered how easy for you to be pulled down by a patient if it is around your neck?  Before you say that never happens, I will just say yes it has and I had to get the patient off the person it happened to.  If you want it on your neck allow the ear pieces to hold it there and put the bell in a shirt pocket.  Then if they grab it, it just pulls away.



That's a very good point.  I think I'll just put it over my shoulder once I start doing clinicals and everything.

On a different not, but sort of similar, it's not a good idea to have a radio wire go across your back, as it can be easily wrapped around your neck.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 22, 2009)

Think of all the Staph and MRSA you're getting on your neck.

YOU COULD DIE or something of that nature..


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And yes, I wipe it down with the cancer wipes between every patient. No ickies on my steth.



Same. For me, it's in the bag until right before I need it, and only around my neck while I'm with the patient. After I'm done, it gets wiped down and goes back in the bag.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> Think of all the Staph and MRSA you're getting on your neck.
> 
> YOU COULD DIE or something of that nature..



Think of all the staph and MRSA already living on your skin...

Oh my god, you could die!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

sasha said:


> think of all the staph and mrsa already living on your skin...
> 
> Oh my god, you could die!



i have bacteria living in my skin!!???


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> i have bacteria living in my skin!!???



I know, what a scary thought! I'm glad I have this nice healthy skin to protect me!


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 22, 2009)

Since it seems most of you wear your stethoscope around your neck, here's another little safety tip.  

If you working around a helicopter, make sure that stethoscope is secured preferably in a pocket with a fastener or your bag that is secured at a distance.    If you are in an area that uses helicopters frequently, carrying your stethoscope around your neck is a bad habit to get into as you may forget.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Since it seems most of you wear your stethoscope around your neck, here's another little safety tip.
> 
> If you working around a helicopter, make sure that stethoscope is secured preferably in a pocket with a fastener or your bag that is secured at a distance.    If you are in an area that uses helicopters frequently, carrying your stethoscope around your neck is a bad habit to get into as you may forget.



Would hate to lose that expensive Littmann Cardiology III black edition to a helicopter Whatever would people do BPs with?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I know, what a scary thought! I'm glad I have this nice healthy skin to protect me!



about a 180 types of bacteria on average live on the surface of any one persons skin


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Would hate to lose that expensive Littmann Cardiology III black edition to a helicopter Whatever would people do BPs with?


 
A flying stethoscope could do serious damage to a helicopter.  If not immediately noticed or the EMT(P) tries to hide their stupidity, that helicopter and crew could go down in a very bad crash.  Be careful with your equipment.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

I understand it could do damage, I was being a bit sarcastic. They should really make a sarcasm font or smiley or something.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I understand it could do damage, I was being a bit sarcastic. They should really make a sarcasm font or smiley or something.



 the rolley eye is a little sarcastic..... actually it looks like a smiley face


----------



## Sasha (Sep 23, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> the rolley eye is a little sarcastic..... actually it looks like a smiley face



I always saw it more as an ADD smiley "So you know about stethescopes---look a plane!"


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I understand it could do damage, I was being a bit sarcastic. They should really make a sarcasm font or smiley or something.


 
You may but there are many here that may not. We have some very young newcomers to the profession here. Some may not know the dangers of being around a helicopter. I also find it difficult to even comment on what they may or may not know about the pathogens on their stethoscopes. Safety and infection control seem to be two very weak areas in EMS.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 23, 2009)

*A coworker was strangled half to death once.*

Also military-wise it is a uniform discrepancy according to most commanders I've worked under.
Rear view mirror?.......:glare:


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 23, 2009)

Well it kinda depends for me...

If I'm off the clock its usually in my bag... either my jump bag or my book bag.

On the clock... usually in my left thigh cargo pocket (i keep gloves in my right)

If I'm doing START triage or MCI... around my neck is appropriate (for easy access)


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 23, 2009)

*Ps:*

Bend it in half and tuck it at least 1/2 it's length up under yout belt at the hip. 
Always carry spare ear tips.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 23, 2009)

I never got into putting it around my neck.
I usually leave it in my airway bag...got into that habit 20years ago and haven't broken it yet.


----------



## karaya (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a Sherpa carry mine for me.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 24, 2009)

In a trauma bag, med box, and on the bench. 95% of the time, fire will have already done a workup and we reassess enroute. If it is a medical that isn't serious, we'll reassess on scene.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 24, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> In a trauma bag, med box, and on the bench. 95% of the time, fire will have already done a workup and we reassess enroute. If it is a medical that isn't serious, we'll reassess on scene.



What is the point of reassesing right after you've done your intial assesment??


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 24, 2009)

Wouldn't you want to know if there is ronchi, rales, or wheezing? Or do you not auscultate and take the word of someone else? So, that's why we keep 'em in the med box, trauma bag, and bench.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 24, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> This is liable to rub some folks the wrong way.  But I wholeheartedly believe that any patient care provider (regardless of the level) that uses a stethescope and doesn't have it within easy reach, is a provider who is lacking.  I keep mine on my person; either around my neck or in my pocket.




As tempted as I'm to say, "blah, what ever," I can't help but notice the amount of physicians that walk through my school (and the hospital that we're affiliated with is about 30-45 minutes down the freeway, so it's not like they're just stopping in after seeing patients) with stethoscopes in their lab coat pocket.


----------



## Scout (Sep 24, 2009)

MSDeltaFlt said:


> doesn't have it within easy reach, is a provider who is lacking. I keep mine on my person




I think I can see where you are coming from, But even in the Amb I work out of the grab bag, it is not in an external access or closed cabinet. But within easy reach and on your person are not the same thing.

Vent or anyone else. Is a stet usable in the heli, I have always assumed not but I might as well stop assuming at some stage.


----------



## BruceD (Sep 24, 2009)

I do carry mine around my neck, however, what I wear has a collar (thankfully, because I hate the feel of a steth touching my neck) and I constantly and consistently use the sani-wipes.



JPINFV said:


> As tempted as I'm to say, "blah, what ever," I can't help but notice the amount of physicians that walk through my school (and the hospital that we're affiliated with is about 30-45 minutes down the freeway, so it's not like they're just stopping in after seeing patients) with stethoscopes in their lab coat pocket.



Speaking from experience of someone who has had to carry one for long periods of time, it's quite likely they forget it's there.  I have felt quite the tool a few times when I've suddenly realized I've walked into a restaurant or gas station with mine still around my neck.

Oddly, I knew a doc who used to walk around for hours with his 'scope stuck in his ears.  I always wondered if he was hard of hearing and that helped or something...  He was and is a fantastically intelligent man.

Stay safe
-B


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Sep 24, 2009)

1 in the airway bag. 1 in the trauma and if Im on the rescue there is always 2 hanging on the o2 trees


----------



## Level1pedstech (Sep 24, 2009)

I did think of an exception to the stethoscope around the neck=tool rule. If you are a student at any level and you are following me or any other staff member for a shift you will need to have your stethoscope around your neck or in your pocket. Most EMT-B's only get one or two shifts in the ED and its the time when you need to get your hands on as many patients as you can and practice all of your new skills.


----------



## ViniG (Sep 24, 2009)

I would of never thought to keep it on the rear view mirror.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2009)

ViniG said:


> I would of never thought to keep it on the rear view mirror.



And you shouldn't


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 24, 2009)

Lower leg pocket................


----------



## ViniG (Sep 24, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And you shouldn't



I don't plan on it... Just found it interesting.


----------



## Jon (Sep 24, 2009)

During my clinical rotations in the ED or on the floor... it was around my neck.

On shift, it usually ends up in the cab of the truck and I take it with me for calls. I try to keep it off my neck... but not always successful. Once used, it ends up "somewhere" in the back of the rig in a place of convenience.

There is one place I don't usually bother bringing my scope, because the ALS gear bags have a Littmann in them already... no sense bringing mine and forgetting it.

When I do special events, it ends up in my issued gear bag, as the scope in there is crap, and it keeps the scope with the BP cuffs and rest of the gear.


----------



## ResTech (Sep 25, 2009)

> because the ALS gear bags have a Littmann in them already



I have to use my own scope unless I forget it.... don't like sticking something in my ears that has been in countless other peoples ears.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 25, 2009)

ResTech said:


> I have to use my own scope unless I forget it.... don't like sticking something in my ears that has been in countless other peoples ears.



That's why as soon as I get on a truck, one of the first things I do with all the steth's is to wipe it down all over with cavi-wipes


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 25, 2009)

around my neck for calls in my bag in the truck. or it stays on the netting.


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 25, 2009)

I walk around with it in my ears and let it dangle.........:usa:


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Sep 27, 2009)

mine goes around my neck when going in, usually on the cot on the way out. i will NOT use one of the ones on the rig. i have never seen them clean, and when i cleaned them the pads came off black. and the scope turned out to be blue. gross.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Sep 29, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> when i cleaned them the pads came off black. and the scope turned out to be blue. gross.



Very gross- thats why the majority in my department have their own.

Usually I carry mine around my neck or laying on a seat where i can get to it but its not in the way.

When I'm with my fire rescue, I usually shove it into the front pocket on my turnout.


----------



## guardian528 (Sep 30, 2009)

in the jump bag most of the time, around the neck on calls


----------



## HelpNotHarm (Sep 30, 2009)

Either around my neck, around the collar of the shirt not touching my skin, or in the left cargo pocket.


----------



## EMT-G36C (Oct 5, 2009)

In my bag most of the shift ( it's a personal Littmann and I'm pretty forgetful so I never leave it on the back of the cot, lost my gloves already.), around neck for the first half of the calls, and I'll usually take it off as I walk to the drivers seat on most calls and throw it back in my bag. I may skip this step if I'm on a 1.


----------



## EMTim (Oct 5, 2009)

The bell/diaphragm can get damaged if it's in a cargo pocket, so I usually keep it sitting on the clean gurney in between calls.  I put it around the shirt collar going in, then clean the whole thing with prep pads after every pt contact.

There's some nasty people out there....ha


----------



## mushin_042 (Oct 6, 2009)

If i'm off the ambulance usually in the catchall on the back of the cot, if I have something else there then around my neck. If i'm in the back usually on the bench seat or hanging off the net.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 7, 2009)

when on calls, around my neck.  i also have a scope cover around the neck of the scope, which gets washed regularly.

when on psych calls, NOT around my neck.  usually in the bag.

when not on calls, it usually stays on the dash of the ambulance.

my old job didn't allow us to wear pants with cargo pockets, so that wasn't an option.

my scope is always with me.  this way it doesn't develop legs when out of my sight.  plus i always have it with me if I need it.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

mine stays on the back part of the stretcher...or on the stretcher with the rest of the gear It's always in reach while I'm on a call and I don't have to worry about forgetting it elsewhere


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 10, 2009)

In the back of the truck by the side door where it stays till i need it... If I forget i have it on me, it is around my neck


----------



## thatgirl00 (Oct 14, 2009)

Scout said:


> In the bag,
> 
> And the person who said dont carry, do we not use it or have we a caddy?



haha 


mines around neck


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

Why don't people be normal and carry it with their equipment, instead of looking like a retard around the neck.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 14, 2009)

Maybe this will be the dumbest comment, but oh well....Does it really matter? If you prefer it around your neck, then so be it, if you prefer it with your gear..so be it. Personal preference is different for every one and every situation is different.

Just my two cents anyways.


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

It stays on the dash of the truck until I need it...then it goes around my neck.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Oct 14, 2009)

I always carry mine in one of my cargo pockets. The around-the-neck carry is too dangerous- much to easy for a pt. or somebody else to grab ahold of it and jerk you around. Happened to my assistant instructor once; seeing that was enough to break me of the sling-it-around-your-neck habit. It doesn't take any longer to pull them out of your pocket and it offers you a bit of protection; 1 less thing that could endanger you. Plus, I think it keeps them looking nicer too. And those whackers you meet in public won't come up to you and ask for a blood pressure check just so they can see inside your ambo. actually the last part is something like I would have done a few months ago. I think we all go through that curiosity stage that precedents the development of our self-concept as EMS providers. just a little psychology/sociology here.


----------



## SEBeast (Oct 14, 2009)

*?*

I have a department issued one in my bag, and my personal one around my neck. What's the purpose of this poll?


----------

